# Nesting boxes



## rnorth38 (Mar 19, 2013)

If I have 12 chickens (egg layers) do I need to have 12 nesting boxes? Sorry if this is a dumb question however, I have no clue.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

R north, I believe that laying hens will often share nesting boxes.

If my memory serves me correctly, I think I've heard something like 1 or 2 boxes for every 6 to 8 hens. If I'm wrong, I'm sure someone will come along with better info.  

I have 9 hens and about 4 of them seem to lay in the same box.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

i have 10 hens and 4 boxes and they line up to lay in 1 box. its so cute to see them in a line. but no you dont need 12 at all.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

we like to share info and the only dumb question is the one not asked. we learn from each other on here. love this website.


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

I think it's something like 1 box per 4-6 hens.


----------



## rnorth38 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone I appreciate the advice we are going to today to pick out chicks and to get things going.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

There are no stupid questions. Yes, I read 1 to every 4. I am sure it isn't an exz


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> There are no stupid questions. Yes, I read 1 to every 4. I am sure it isn't an exz


Sorry, phone issues. Exact science, I have 12 hens and 4 boxes. Sometimes they are all full with a line waiting. I do notice at times they sit till whoever is done in the preferred box(which seems to change daily in my coop) and then they go lay in that box. I will see 4 hens in 4 boxes. Check back later and there will be 4 eggs in one box. Silly birds.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Right now I only have 4 hens ( getting 26 soon!) I have 2 nests all of them only use one!


----------



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

I have 7 hens and 2 ducks and I've got 3 boxes. None of the chickens actually use the boxes though. They lay in the nest the ducks have made in the corner on the floor. Lol.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

inunokanojo said:


> I have 7 hens and 2 ducks and I've got 3 boxes. None of the chickens actually use the boxes though. They lay in the nest the ducks have made in the corner on the floor. Lol.


That's to funny! Well at least they will be easy to collect !


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

3 other nesting boxes empty, but they both want that box.


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

We have 6 chickens and 3 boxes and get six eggs usually 4-5 in one box and 1-2 in the other box.
You can Put golf balls in them so the know where to go


----------



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

kimberley said:


> i have 10 hens and 4 boxes and they line up to lay in 1 box. its so cute to see them in a line. but no you dont need 12 at all.


I thought it looked like the line to an outhouse. lol

I never did build any boxes. They just make their own spot in the straw in a corner. It doesn't seem to hurt egg production. We currently have 11 chickens, yesterday we got 10 eggs, all in the same spot. BTW, I also didn't put in any elevated roosts. They roost in the straw in the opposite corner. Food and water are outside in the run to encourage them to go out. We open the gate to the pasture during the day, pen them up at night.


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

4-6 hens to one box is fine Hon. Mine don't seem to have a problem. Now my Silkies plop down and do not move, they are so funny. 

VIVI


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd give them some nesting boxes. That's what they need. They'll make do, but the need nesting boxes and perches. They prolly just think you aren't done yet. 

People don't "need" beds or running water either but it's much better when you have that stuff.


----------



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

I did put an igloo type doghouse in there. Some have used it but most prefer the corner behind the igloo. On extremely cold nights they will sometimes sleep in there.As for the perches, I think it may be better for them to sleep in the straw. No frozen feet or birds dying from heat stress. On hot nights they will roost on an old table out in the run or line up on the chicken ladder going into the house. The fenced run is 10' x 25' fully covered with wire and half is under a roof that provides shade and keeps the snow off that end. I understand what you're saying and I won't argue that you're not correct. This was an impromptu chicken house for temporary shelter until I built a "real" hen house. This worked so well I just never changed it. It has been nearly ten years and I never had a sick bird or lack of eggs and the girls all seem contented. BTW, I get new chicks every spring and usually retire the old ones in the fall.


----------



## Madam (Mar 30, 2013)

rnorth38 said:


> If I have 12 chickens (egg layers) do I need to have 12 nesting boxes? Sorry if this is a dumb question however, I have no clue.


No, I have 8 girls with 3 boxes. I am adding 3 more in a summer coop. We get temps of 122 degrees. I need more ventilation. If you girls go broody it will take a box out of use. With 12 girls, 4 boxes should be enough. I have known of 2 silkies going broody at the same time and sharing a box. But they are buddy's.


----------



## Madam (Mar 30, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> Sorry, phone issues. Exact science, I have 12 hens and 4 boxes. Sometimes they are all full with a line waiting. I do notice at times they sit till whoever is done in the preferred box(which seems to change daily in my coop) and then they go lay in that box. I will see 4 hens in 4 boxes. Check back later and there will be 4 eggs in one box. Silly birds.


Very silly.


----------



## Madam (Mar 30, 2013)

It is common for chicken see chicken do. One box one day another the next. They all have personalities and preferences. Buddy's will go broody and set on eggs to gather. My grandmother had a hen that went broody and sat on the barn cats new born kits, and attacked the cat when she tried to feed them. (It worked out, no lawyers, settled on co-parenting between them)


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

If I only asked the question! LOL I started with 4 chicks and ended up with 14!! I had already bought an Amish made coop with 3 nesting boxes so I traded it back for a larger house with 8 boxes and a lot more $$$ Silly girls have two favorite boxes...just like you said...they wait in line for their turn. Nobody ever told me!! Jen


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I am curious to see what my hens do. I have 8 nest boxes and 16 hens. It will be awhile though, they are only 7 weeks old. Patience is a big thing when you get day old chicks.


----------

